# Just got my ticket for the fertility bus!



## 10fingersand10toes crossed (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi This is my first post - hello all! I've been browsing for a while but now I know I'll be on a similar journey, thought it was a good time to join and get chatting.

I'm 35, DP 32, ttc 12 months.  Fortunately, work pay for private healthcare for me so I went with my gut and got myself checked out after 6 months of trying (fertility exploration is covered) and my PCT wouldn't do anything other than bloods prior to me turning 35.  My first bloods in Dec 10 showed FSH 12 and LH 7.1 and repeats in April showed FSH 11.4 and LH 4.9.  DP tests all fantastic so no concerns there.

I've been very lucky to have a fantastic experienced consultant.  In a nutshell, he felt an IVF referral was best as he suspected I may have a low ovarian reserve and recommended a lap & dye and hysteroscopy as a final check in the meantime.  Had Chlamydia test as part of the pre-check - devastated to find out it was positive - I've probably had it for at least 2.5 years.  Had my op yesterday and recovering today, physically and emotionally.

I have one blocked tube, probably due to Chlamydia   everything else however looks fine.  Still in shock, but trying to stay positive and searching for positive stories on here helps    Been told natural pg is possible but increased chances of ectopic but consultant hopeful IVF will work.  Funding appointment in a few weeks, then I guess its a waiting game.

I hope we can share our journeys and help each oher cope with it all


----------



## lola33 (May 17, 2011)

Hello and welcome 

Sorry about that nasty chlamydia test  but on a positive note, at least you can treat it now. It is so sneaky that you can walk around with it without any symptoms. 

I am quite new to this as well. Have been trying for since may 2010, and like you could not wait any longer and went for a fertility test in march this year. Needless to say it didn't come back good, I was
told that I have low ovarian reserve, based on AFC, I only had 6  and low AMH levels . Have you had an AMH test?


I had FSH test in June and it came back at 10.8 so way too high for my age, which confirms low reseve. Have been recommended to move on to IVF. 

I have not had HSG done yet, am a bit scared to be honest, have no pain threshold what so ever  and I guess it's no point of having it done anyway if I'm going to do IVF. 

There is a lot of success stories on here, so stay positive 

Best of luck on your journey

Xx


----------



## Emnige (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi both,

I just wanted to pop in and say that I've had a hsg and there is nothing to worry about. It might be a bit uncomfortable but it doesn't hurt. It just feels like mild period pains, like a dull ache for a few second, and trust me it is only a few seconds and then it's all over.

10fingersand10toescrossed - Firstly nice name! Secondly I'm so sorry to hear about your positive chlamydia test but as lola says at you are able to treat it now. I hope your appointment goes well, be sure to keep us all updated. There are alot of good threads around on FF.

xxx!


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi

Sorry I've not got to grips with all the abbreviations yet! What is AMH? Don't think I've had that as it doesn't sound familiar..

Is HSG short for hysteroscopy!? I think my consultant recommended it as I was having the lap and dye and I guess it could be done at the same time?  I was under general so didn't feel a thing but today the scars are sore and I still feel very tender...would the HSG on its own be done under general or sedation?

x


----------



## puss-in-boots (May 9, 2011)

Hi all,

I believe a Lap and dye is doing the HSG whilst you have a laporscopy to check everything else out.  I have to go for a lap and dye as the had several failed attempts at doing my HSG so they now want to do it under sedation whlst the confirm my diagnosis of PCOS.

Hope this helps ... and 10fingersand10toescrossed .... big   and I hope you feel better soon 

Kat 
xx


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed (Jun 24, 2011)

thanks Emnige    Yes it was such a shock esp as I have always been careful (so I thought) - but I definitely agree it is better to know these things, I've had my treatment and now I know what my problem is I almost feel better as at least I know what is going on - knowledge is power and all that    I am a bit of a stresser and have just read that my PCT only fund 1 IVF round so fingers crossed its a positive result for us!


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi Kat - thanks for that, makes sense!

Good luck with your lap and dye - its really nothing to worry about its just the soreness afterwards that is uncomfortable.  It sounds like I am lucky to have got my HSG out of the way and it all done in one go.  I know one thing for sure is I'm already getting used to being prodded, poked and injected and am getting over my fear of Drs and hospitals -  I guess its all good experience for *when* I get pg


----------



## puss-in-boots (May 9, 2011)

Thank you ... Awaiting my date for mine... beginning of August ... I seem to spend my life waiting for something along this journey  

Kat 
xx


----------



## lola33 (May 17, 2011)

10fingerscrossed - AMH stands for anti mullerian hormone. Its suppose to be THE test for ovarian reserve, because it does not change so much from month to month the way FSH can and it can be tested at any time in your cycle, while FSH should only be tested on day 2/3. AMH tests quantity of eggs, not quality, very important thing to remember. 

Maybe wroth doing if you are concerne with your reserve. I would also recommend AFC (antral follicle count) as well. It's done through ultrasound scan. Combination of those two should give you more clear picture of your ovarian reserve than FSH test alone.

Eminige- thanks for letting me know about HSG not being too bad. I heard that from a lot of people, guess it's wroth doing, manly because I think it's nice to know that if tubes are all fine, there is still a chance of conceiving naturally and I need that hope  


Xx


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed (Jun 24, 2011)

Kat I know what you mean! Tests, appointments blah blah! As soon as one is over you're waiting for the next and so the rollercoaster starts again and that's without even accounting for the monthly cycle of hoping a miracle might happen  

How on earth do people amongst all that manage to keep calm and stress free *and* stay off the alcohol  

x


----------



## puss-in-boots (May 9, 2011)

I'm not sure about the stressfree... I can tell you that alcohol free and caffeine free is beginning to send me gaga     But hey ho it will all be worth it ... am currently praying for a natural miracle  

Kat 

xx


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed (Jun 24, 2011)

thanks Lola33 - I think I did have the follicle count on one of my 2 ultrasounds - I find it hard to remember all this stuff but I think he said he counted 5 probably part of his conclusions?  At the moment I am putting all faith inthe advice of my consultant but the more you read the more you start to wonder is there more that can be done?!

I would recommend the HSG as I feel at least I know now rather than wondering what was really going on

x


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed (Jun 24, 2011)

Kat there was absolute irony in my stress free comment! That is the advice we are given though - fat chance!

 and   for you guys xx


----------



## lola33 (May 17, 2011)

10 fingerscrossed- Yes i know, the sheer information volume can be overwhelming   it's good that you feel very confident with your cons. I'm sure he/she will point you in the right direction. It's probably better to concentrate at one thing at the time. Because when you start doing your research at  appears to be 120 different reason for not getting pregnant, so it can make things even more confusing


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

to FF, 10fingersandtoescrossed!! This is a great website for support, information, laughter and friendship, it has kept me (relatively!) sane though all my treatment. Have a good look round the site, post in whatever section you want and make yourself at home. There are so many sections here with a huge amount of information, so whatever you are going through there will be someone here to help you.

Sending you a huge speedy recovery hug. It is good that you have private healthcare and a fantastic consultant. Over here (NL) private healthcare is compulsory and I know I have had an easier ride than other ladies here when it comes to being seen and getting on the rollercoaster. My first IVF was a success, and I only had 2 follies which resulted in one fertilised egg, which is currently tormenting my poor husband upstairs!!!  So perhaps one is all it will take with you as well - everything crossed for you!                 

I know exactly what you mean about overcoming your fear of doctors and hospitals, when my dad was in hospital I fainted when he had some blood drawn for tests, and again when he showed me his stitches after the op! Oh, and I can´t look a the needle when I have blood tests! But after all these tests, treatments (I had 5 failed IUI´s before my IVF worked) I got used to it to the point it was just a part of everyday life!

I can´t comment about the alcohol, after one particularly bad drinking session I decided never again, and I haven´t touched a drop for the last 6 years! DH is allergic to alcohol anyway, and caffeine disagrees with me, I always have to have decaf anyway! We are a right pair! 

Here are a couple of links that I think might help you.

Tubal Factors ~ CLICK HERE

IVF General chat ~ CLICK HERE

Complimentary, Holistic and Spiritual Approaches ~ CLICK HERE 

Waiting to start/ttc - CLICK HERE

Keep a diary of your treatment (or read the experiences of others) ~ CLICK HERE

While undergoing treatment, you might find it useful to join other ladies having treatment at the same time. The Cycle Buddies threads are just for that. Just pop along to the appropriate month and say "Hi" when you are ready to start treatment ~ CLICK HERE

The What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) thread will give you some info on how to navigate the site ~   CLICK HERE

If you look on the main forum index you will find location boards. You can find others in your area, and even people going to the same clinic who will provide invaluable advice - some groups even have meet ups.

Please feel free to ask more questions here, or on any other part of the site, there will be wonderful helpful people there to give you lots of support, information and cyber hugs if you need it. We go through all the highs and lows of treatment together.

Good luck!

Sue


----------



## 10fingersand10toes crossed (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks Sue


----------

